# April = IBS Awareness Month



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Well considering April is almost coming to an end soon, has anyone raised awareness about IBS? If so what have you done?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I assure you that today in the library restroom everyone was quite aware of my IBS







And on a slightly more serious note, my BF and I had another talk about it. It wasn't long, but we were talking about a couple health problems I have and he asked me to tell him specifically what all my pills are for. I explained a few and tried to let it trail off, but he pressed me so finally I just said, "The rest are so I can come to your house without crapping every ten minutes!"not the most dignified thing I've ever said, but at least now he understands. I mean, He knows I have IBS, and I know he's okay with it and he's a real sweetheart, but I've never actually specified how many pills/supplements I have to take to keep it under control. And usually the most I ever say about my IBS is "I can't go out tonight because I don't feel well" or "do you have any peppermint tea? My tummy is upset." He knows what that means, but it's a rare occasion I actually bring out the word and topic "IBS" specifically, and I think he knows I don't like to talk about it. He wants me to talk about it because he says he loves me and wants me to feel comfortable telling him everything, but I try to talk about it as little as possible with him because he's the one person in the world I actually care about using my sex appeal on! I don't want him to think about those un-sexy details too much, lol


----------

